# The Official It's Friday Thread



## b_ack51

Boo yah, let's start drinking & partying.














































Watch out for Patrick Duffy kids. 


















You win a drink from the firehose


















Plus a little video I did when I was in europe somewhere


----------



## acestro

Yeah... party until...


----------



## muskielover1

lol very nice brah


----------



## oscared15

:laugh: yeah it's friday all right :nod:


----------



## acestro

In the spirit of that great Zangief clip...

and a stupid fat animation (in the spirit of our derails)


----------



## nismo driver

acestro said:


> Yeah... party until...


thats kinda hot, she looks consenting..

j/k


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY




----------



## crazyklown89

nismo driver said:


> Yeah... party until...


thats kinda hot, she looks consenting..

j/k
[/quote]
lies.


----------



## stevepedersen




----------



## piranha_guy_dan

acestro said:


> Yeah... party until...


----------



## acestro

theme developing...

...

more drunk chicks...


----------



## Pyri

yup! Drinking booze+coca-cola and watching Smackdown.







Dont ask why. There is no anything else to watch.


----------



## acestro

Hey ladies!!!!

(again in honor of a great week of derailments)


----------



## nismo driver

ok ok enough already, acestro we get the point you have alot of pictures of your ex-girlfriends..


----------



## acestro

nismo driver said:


> ok ok enough already, acestro we get the point you have alot of pictures of your ex-girlfriends..


Or of Wes in drag


----------



## acestro

more party girls

even Egyptians got drunk!!!


----------



## acestro

Not enough people in the party mood here. I know where I'm headed....


----------



## b_ack51

I'm getting ready to go get something to eat. I'm wearing my pirate shirt. ARRRRR!


----------



## acestro

b_ack51 said:


> I'm getting ready to go get something to eat. I'm wearing my pirate shirt. ARRRRR!










Somehow that is even funnier with timmy's pic in your avatar...


----------



## Malok

did you see the thread when he put timmys pic there i was dying for like 7 pages of harrasment


----------



## Silence

:laugh:


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Yeah I got shitfaced friday







. Now it's saturday, time for chapter two everyone.

View attachment 101743


----------



## b_ack51

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Yeah I got shitfaced friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now it's saturday, time for chapter two everyone.
> 
> View attachment 101743


Hell f*cking yeah. Last night I wasn't drunk enough. But tonight I can make up for it.


----------



## muskielover1

todays my birthday!!!!!im gettin a 5th of the goose and pound it like a star.im bound to get arrested tonight.


----------



## Guest

acestro said:


> theme developing...


Oh yeah!


----------



## oscared15

that's great bullsnake


----------



## acestro

I wondered what took you so long Bullsnake....


----------



## Guest

moar!


----------



## acestro

Bullsnake said:


> moar!










I almost peed MY pants when i saw that!!!

This is a fish site, fish party too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

moar!


----------



## acestro

okay, this one's a little gross (but funny in a sad way):


----------



## C0Rey

dude thats so wrong!


----------



## acestro

C0Rey said:


> dude thats so wrong!


Let me try to redeem myself.....
View attachment 101786


I kid!!! I kid!!!

here ya go (scroll down to get other pic off of screen!!!!)


----------



## Guest

moar!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

acestro said:


> dude thats so wrong!


Let me try to redeem myself.....

I kid!!! I kid!!!

here ya go (scroll down to get other pic off of screen!!!!)
[/quote]

wow the second pic is making me wish i was home alone :laugh:

this one


----------



## acestro

Glad you specified which pic!


----------



## acestro

Another drunk chick...


----------



## b_ack51

YAY!


----------



## acestro

With all of the dumb stuff around here this last week or so, THIS made me laugh the hardest, NO CONTEST...

I'm still laughing... sh*t, I think I need a break!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh:


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

ohhh no im durnk on pfury and this is laughing me


----------



## acestro

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ohhh no im durnk on pfury and this is laughing me


excellent, pick your poison and we shall post it!!!!!!!!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Im drinkin 
View attachment 101878


with
View attachment 101879


lookin' for 
View attachment 101880


----------



## acestro

Looking for this?


----------



## Silence




----------



## acestro

Looking for this?....

To paraphrase b_ack's great post....

Busey is watching you masterbate


----------



## b_ack51

Where's the party at?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

acestro said:


> *Busey is watching you masterbate*


What else is new?

I say we get this thread going again next friday, we'll turn it in to the official friday thread. MAN I CAN'T WAIT TILL FRIDAY. With the nice weather,bqqs,beer and ufc on saturday I forcast another amazing weekend.









View attachment 102100


----------



## muskielover1

i was just thinking the same thing.when i saw the beginning of this thread last friday,i fucl<ing died and it needs to be pinned.


----------



## Guest

b_ack51 said:


> YAY!


Back...those were honestly the funniest pics Ive seen yet...probably ever on the net. That cat









Thanks bro


----------



## the_w8

the cat made me laugh the hardest....thats some funny sh*t


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Guys please....It's monday


----------



## acestro

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Guys please....It's monday :rasp:


Yes, but ceiling cat has still taken over my avatar


----------



## b_ack51

Yeah I saw the cat picture and I thought it was great. Figured I had to post it. I'll make sure to bump this thread on friday with new pictures.

I also like the big guy with the water gun, the goggles, and the beer. I guess he just showed up at some party and no one knew him. So they had to take a picture of him.


----------



## acestro

That guy is funny too, I'm sure we'll see him again in a couple days....


----------



## b_ack51

I'm bumping back this thread cause it's friday. I'm at work with about 3 hours of sleep. Messed up night. Maybe I'll take a nap at home after work. Tomorrow night = party at my apartment. If you bitches are in Columbus, you're invited. I have no clue if we have enough room for the amount of people coming so far. I believe the night starts off around 5 or 6, my roommates friend is good friends with a strip club owner. So we get VIP room, booth, drinks, dances, etc etc etc all for free. Then going back to the apartment maybe grilling out and drinking more. Hopefully no cops show up, but last time the party went to at least 6am. Not sure if I'll make it that long, but I'll try.


----------



## acestro

Think this cop should be fired?

http://www.mpam.gr/fun/videos/stupid_cop/

For a pic, how 'bout captions on fat party crasher?

Hoping to end up like these dogs this weekend...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

YARRRRR IT'S FRIDAY! Long weekend this week and I get a paid vacation day sunday, so sunday I will be laughing all day. If i'm not laughing it'll be because I got distracted, then i'll remember that i'm getting paid to do nothing and start laughing again. I hope everyone's gonna get their drink on this weekend!


























































Hell yeah. Here are some pics to help you celebrate friday.

View attachment 102652

View attachment 102653

View attachment 102654

View attachment 102655

View attachment 102656


----------



## b_ack51

f*ck yeah out of work 2 hours early!!!! BOO YAH!


----------



## piranhasrule

My friday consisted of waking up at a friends at half 11 with half my boxers round my neck and the other half in the living room (apparently i was wedgied and they ripped in two, dont remember it though) Played ghost recon on the 360 (awesome game) played nba (we all came to the conclusion that basketballs crap), more ghost recon, went home, shower, back to friends, ghost recon, home, spewed, spewed, spewed, spewed, came on here. Now im off back to my friends to get drunk, do something stupid that i'l regret tomorrow and then pass out.


----------



## Guest

I'm still at work foir another hour.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

b_ack51 said:


> f*ck yeah out of work 2 hours early!!!! BOO YAH!


Sweet man, I got out 5 hours early!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to drink, roast buds and barbeque red fuckin meat. Oh and bullsnake...you're the man.


----------



## acestro

Other threads... unbearable lame... FRIDAY THREAD RULES!


----------



## mori0174

I have to work tonight, but Im 21 on sunday so im going to have an Easter binge at the bar.


----------



## acestro

...


----------



## piranhasrule

...
View attachment 102694


----------



## acestro

Good one!


----------



## DC2RJUN

Yeahhhhhhhh Its FRIDAY


----------



## b_ack51

mori0174 said:


> I have to work tonight, but Im 21 on sunday so im going to have an Easter binge at the bar.:nod:


Your birthday is on the 16th?

Buy this shot, I'll paypal you the money... its called Seven Sees. Its a shot/drink where the bartender grabs the first 7 bottles he/she sees.

I spent 6 hours working on the bike today at my friends garage. Got stuck cause its raining. His parents made us a home cooked meal and his dad is a chef. f*cking great meal. Then after dinner all of us were talking and he's a realtor. I'm looking for a place to buy, so he's gonna look for me. So good night. Got back home (had to leave bike there) but went to bar and had a good time. Talked to some real cool bartender and she's going to the HIM concert on tuesday and she's like "u gotta go too", so i'll probably meet her up there. So all in all a good night.


----------



## The Predator

b_ack51 said:


>


LOL awsome


----------



## DC2RJUN

VENOM said:


>


LOL awsome
[/quote]
Funny sh*t


----------



## jagoot

sum nice animated pics


----------



## ProdigalMarine

What happened to the "OFFICIAL, ITS SATURDAY THREAD"?

My friday happened in the following chronological order:

* Got off work, bumped heads with the female 1stLt. Have settled to the fact that she's a total bitch and needs to quit smoking the c*ck and actually work for her position....vow'd to get drunk this nite

* Slept all friday afternoon through evening hours, friend calls up and asks "what'chu doin"

* Walk over to friends room, friend has barracks party. I party along!

* Barracks party turns into beer bong contest. I participate.

* We expanded the original beer bong and make it a two floor beer bong, I take a hit from the two story beer bong...filled it up with 8 beers.....I couldn't take the last two beers cuz I choked

* I lost beer bong contest, someone decided to take a three floor beer bong and filled it up with 12 beers

* I dont remember how I got home this night, found my jeans muddy and me lying on the floor of my pantry


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

ProdigalMarine said:


> ** We expanded the original beer bong and make it a two floor beer bong, I take a hit from the two story beer bong...filled it up with 8 beers.....I couldn't take the last two beers cuz I choked
> 
> * I lost beer bong contest, someone decided to take a three floor beer bong and filled it up with 12 beers
> 
> * I dont remember how I got home this night, found my jeans muddy and me lying on the floor of my pantry*


Now THAT's how it's done. Good job man.


----------



## acestro

word. I even drank today and then a fight broke out (at a family get together, gf's family and friends)







. Switched to wine (from beer) and continued drinking :laugh:


----------



## PiranhaHockey88

ProdigalMarine said:


> What happened to the "OFFICIAL, ITS SATURDAY THREAD"?
> 
> My friday happened in the following chronological order:
> 
> * Got off work, bumped heads with the female 1stLt. Have settled to the fact that she's a total bitch and needs to quit smoking the c*ck and actually work for her position....vow'd to get drunk this nite
> 
> * Slept all friday afternoon through evening hours, friend calls up and asks "what'chu doin"
> 
> * Walk over to friends room, friend has barracks party. I party along!
> 
> * Barracks party turns into beer bong contest. I participate.
> 
> * We expanded the original beer bong and make it a two floor beer bong, I take a hit from the two story beer bong...filled it up with 8 beers.....I couldn't take the last two beers cuz I choked
> 
> * I lost beer bong contest, someone decided to take a three floor beer bong and filled it up with 12 beers
> 
> * I dont remember how I got home this night, found my jeans muddy and me lying on the floor of my pantry


i hate to be the one upper guy but at my buddies frat out here in chicago, they made a 3 story beerbong that is tacked directly to a keg so it has a constant flow. it also has 4 spouts at the end so 4 people do it at once. its rediculous to say the least, the beer rushes down so damn hard it hurts







but holy sh*t is that thing awesome

wow, almost forgot the best part, its called the Widow Maker


----------



## ProdigalMarine

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> i hate to be the one upper guy but at my buddies frat out here in chicago, they made a 3 story beerbong that is tacked directly to a keg so it has a constant flow. it also has 4 spouts at the end so 4 people do it at once. its rediculous to say the least, the beer rushes down so damn hard it hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but holy sh*t is that thing awesome
> 
> wow, almost forgot the best part, its called the Widow Maker


Its all good man.
We're Marines, not whiz-kids :laugh: 
We improvise with what we have.....

...now that you've shared this idea with us, I'll bring it up at the next barracks party we have and improvise on it....


----------



## PiranhaHockey88

ProdigalMarine said:


> i hate to be the one upper guy but at my buddies frat out here in chicago, they made a 3 story beerbong that is tacked directly to a keg so it has a constant flow. it also has 4 spouts at the end so 4 people do it at once. its rediculous to say the least, the beer rushes down so damn hard it hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but holy sh*t is that thing awesome
> 
> wow, almost forgot the best part, its called the Widow Maker


Its all good man.
We're Marines, not whiz-kids :laugh: 
We improvise with what we have.....

...now that you've shared this idea with us, I'll bring it up at the next barracks party we have and improvise on it....








[/quote]

awesome, thats what i like to here

also, the funny part abotu my buddies university is that it is called university of chicago and for those that know about academics in schools...it is supposed to be ranked among the top 5 in the country in overall academics and being smart and all...i;m not to bright so dont know too much about it







 but just think its funny how a school of genius's as they are can make such collasal beer bongs to drink themselves retarded everynight and still wake up to mantain a very high GPA in such a prestigious school...how i envy them


----------



## b_ack51

Well it's Friday again and I'm at work, but ready to start drinking tonight. I'm definately hanging out with this guy.










Not sure what exactly my plans are, but I'll figure them out sometime today/tonight. It'll probably consist of a bar, me, friends, drinking, drunk. Anyone got any plans tonight?

I know I'm getting pumped for this movie.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! The end of a long, nasty, tedious work week, so you KNOW tonight i'll be drinking. NHL playoffs start tonight too so i'll definitly be watching my sharks kick off their series in nashville!
View attachment 103503


Hopefully there will be a bit of wild partying. My childhood friend who recently moved down to miami is coming up for a week so we'll party.
View attachment 103504

It'll be toasty!
View attachment 103505


Here's a comic for the friday thread. Without doubt, the best thread to ever grace any forum anywhere. IT'S FRIDAY BITCHIS!

View attachment 103506


----------



## ~SUNshine~

Yay for Friday, I am off in three more hours, and I am heading to the golf course. Friday's are soo much better when you only have to work a half day!!


----------



## Killduv

Well I got another 6 hours in the office ehhh. After watch hockey and have a beer or two.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

~SUNshine~ said:


> Yay for Friday, I am off in three more hours, and I am heading to the golf course. Friday's are soo much better when you only have to work a half day!!


I hear that! Fridays I only have to go in to work in the morning for 3 or 4 hours to open the store up and organize the weekend shift. Then it's party time!


----------



## b_ack51

I got one more hour at work right now. Posting away on p-fury and honda-tech. I have not done one thing today at work other than go to lunch, get a drink of water, take a piss, etc.


----------



## Sheppard

That Ceiling cat was awesome!!



> wow, almost forgot the best part, its called the Widow Maker


HAHAHA That's such a great name!!

I'll probly get hammered again tonight.

Last night my girlfriend and I and 5 other people went to this bar and got totally hammered.
My girlfriend gets all rowdy when we get out the bar and decides she wants a 
piggy back ride...wtf?









I'm walking up ahead with one of my buddies and she's a little ways back with her girlfriends. She comes running at me full speed and jumps on my back and I dropped to the pavement instantly









It totally caught me of guard..the fall tore open my favourite jeans and I cut my knee right open. There was blood everywhere but I didnt feel a thing! haha I was more pissed off over the jeans. But Sh*t my knee hurts like hell today.


----------



## b_ack51

Right now my favorite video about unicorns.
***WARNING MAKE SURE TO HAVE HEAD PHONES ON AT WORK!**





Any word on the parties tonight guys?
View attachment 103539


Look like he's ready to dance!!!
View attachment 103540


Still gotta cut the grass and do yardwork, at least have some fun!
View attachment 103541


Guy you know you can't give me chocolate. I get all hyper!!!
View attachment 103542


----------



## DC2RJUN

Its fryday again, in gonna get drunk.


----------



## the_w8

i love the chappele cutting the grass....lmao


----------



## b_ack51

HOLY CRAP I FORGOT ABOUT THE FRIDAY THREAD. Sorry guys, I will punish myself by drinking assloads of 







tonight.

My friend is finishing his law school final today and is hitting the bars with us tonight. Thinking of going to el vaquero for either 60 or 90 ounce







. I don't know how the f*ck I'm gonna drink it all, but I will find a way.

I think this guy is ready to party.









Well if you're in Columbus and see me, I'll probably be wasted.









Just in case you need a video to remember how to dance, here you go:


----------



## acestro

Time to get so drunk that you switch to Coke and buy and Apple computer.









Drink until you turn into a dog!!!!!!!!!!

Drink until pinatas look better than your girlfriend!!!


----------



## C0Rey

im still sick from last weeks trip to the mountains. was whasted for 3 days so im just gonna chill in the








and smoke some









and perhaps barbeque on the porch.


----------



## Killduv

Watching hockey tonight. Probably have a beer or two as well.
I am at work now and tired


----------



## [email protected]°

I'm heading back to NJ for a weekend with the GF and family...

Her pops just had heart surgery so we will likely be hanging around her house...


----------



## JD7.62

This is the biggest weekend of the year in my town. Today is Oaks and tomorrow is the Kentucky Derby. For those that have never been, its not just for millionaires in the stands. The infield of the the race track is nuts. Beer and boobs everwhere. Sadly I work all day today and tomorrow.









One a side note our town has a derby special on Coors light. 16oz 6-pack for only 3.99 and did I mention no tax?


----------



## CichlidAddict

All this weekend means here is one more week until fishing opener!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Its _FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRRRRRRI_DAY, CINQO DE MAYO!

I dont really care about the Independence of Mexico, or the fact that they kicked out the french, or the fact that they're flooding america....I just want my (look picture below)










Essa'


----------



## b_ack51

ProdigalMarine said:


> Its _FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRRRRRRI_DAY, CINQO DE MAYO!
> 
> I dont really care about the Independence of Mexico, or the fact that they kicked out the french, or the fact that they're flooding america....I just want my (look picture below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essa'


Already got that sitting at home right now.


----------



## b_ack51

Boo YAH it's f*cking friday now bitches.

Last night went to the HIM concert. Pretty damn good show.

Tonight = dinner and drinking somewhere. Maybe some Hilary Duff karokee.

Tomorrow might be hitting up Indiana for a cookout and drinking at my friends place.

Anyone have any big plans?


----------



## C0Rey

huge plans!!!

work for 13 hours, sleep, then get up at 7am tomorrow!









one of you freaks better party for me!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

C0Rey said:


> huge plans!!!
> 
> work for 13 hours, sleep, then get up at 7am tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of you freaks better party for me!


Got yer back corey. I finally have some time off work so this friday I will be celebrating my birthday which was on monday. I will be doing so by consuming copious amounts of alcohol, blowing up my nose and and sacrificing something to baphomet on my goat's blood pentagram


----------



## r8frazer

got a new fish tank comin later!!!!

Ooh and goin to get some crickets to feed the scorpion!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake

im stayin in tonight with my phat sack of dope and watchin playoff bball!!!! go spurs go


----------



## Guest

It's Friday!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Figured I'd give it a "bump" even though its sunday today.

Well, its official, if I had to die today, I'd die a happy man; another check off my "life to do's" checklist.

I went to a USC sorority party shin-dig type deal but was truly disappointed at the results. Apparently, its a lot BETTER during the college semesters than it is during the summer off days. Never the less, I got to hang out with the Alpha-Chi-something sorority chapter and met a pretty cool girl. Unfortunately, I fell asleep on her bed and nothing happen.









By the way, everyone at USC is still butthurt about the lost to the Texas Longhorns during the rosebowl, and they are TRULY butthurt at the fact that Vince Young was the reason why the longhorns won.


----------



## DC2RJUN

5 more days till friday


----------



## b_ack51

BOOM it is Friday. Bump for the thread, god I am gonna get drunk as f*ck tonight.

So far my week has been shitty:
starts off with almost getting arrested
then a ticket for 33mph over the speed limit
bike almost gets towed
next goes to a lawsuit threatened against me
then almost dont buy the house i'm getting cause the seller is being a complete asshole
then go to work and everything is blowing up like a m**********r and no one is happy. nothing going good, working OT and finding too many issues/risks for new application which is top priority in my department right now
then have to hire a f*cking lawyer for $500 an hour
and then to top it off got ass kicked in soccer last night plus a player on their team did a good job of hacking my legs the entire time. took off my shin card and my leg had blood running down it from a cut either the guys cleat or something not sure what


----------



## [email protected]°

I'm going for my Ink tonight!!

This is my first, so I'm a little nervous, and excited all at the same time... I hear the chest is a very painfull spot


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna do some brain damage this weekend.


----------



## piranhasrule

I'm going to go steady tonight, maybe just afew bottles. My parents 25th wedding aniversary tomorrow, which I know will involve a hell of alot of drinking, and probably drinking contests against my dads friends, who can drink a hell of alot! So if i get drunk tonight theres no way i'l keep up tomorrow


----------



## jan

I'm going to do what I do every weekend: I'm going to a rave with friends







And on sunday I'm going to the beach









Have a nice weekend


----------



## ProdigalMarine

8th & I @ 845pm
H20 afterwards.

Who sees me getting laid? _I dont._
Who sees me getting drunk? _I do._


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

ZOMFG IT'S FRIDAY AGAIN! ONLY THIS TIME I'M RICH BIIIIIAATTTCH. IT'S DRINKING TIME!









View attachment 119789


----------



## b_ack51

Lucky bastard, I had to work 7am-3:30pm and now have to go back in at 2am for a release. Hopefully I'll be asleep by 7am.

At least I get Friday off.


----------



## Trigga

I dont even care bout friday, im going to WWE UNFORGIVEN THIS WEEKEND, i cant wait for sunday but hey...u gotta love friday nights


----------



## hyphen

its friday, i failed my thesis class, i get paid today, im gonna get drunk and let off some steam before i get back to attempt #2 at graduating










on a brighter note, i get paid to play video games for 9 hours. a really cool video game.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Bullsnake said:


> It's Friday!!















































yes, finally the day that i've been waiting for!

time to get cray cray!


----------



## Doddridge

b_ack51 said:


> I'm getting ready to go get something to eat. I'm wearing my pirate shirt. ARRRRR!


Cats get wasted and do things too!

OMG ITS ALL BOUT THE CATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Lets hope yer getting one of these tonight.


----------



## mikfleye

thank god its friday, too bad im probably doing absolutly nothing


----------



## b_ack51

Hell mother f*cking yeah its friday, I got 13 minutes before I leave for the day.

Gonna cook out at my house, have some friends over, drink some beers, have a good time.

plans for anyone else?


----------



## Geis

I'll be working on my 34 Ford Truck to get it ready for tomorrow's carshow....... and probably drinking the whole time also.


----------



## C0Rey

watch tv and go to sleep.

work tomorrow


----------



## Puff

sit in anticipation of the sopranos series finale on sunday...

im taking it easy tonight. i have a shitload of stuff to do today...including getting my passport renewed


----------



## Apott05

a little TNA


----------



## Guest




----------



## hyphen

setup some renders for my demo reel and go celebrate a birthday.


----------



## b_ack51

Hope everyone's week was good.

Not sure the plans are for tonight, but tomorrow having a cookout then going out to celebrate my roommates 26th. f*cker is getting old.








I did get a wonderful letter from the home owners association last night stating I had a violation, that my brown mailbox isn't brown. I went outside, stared at the mailbox for 3 minutes and was like "it looks brown to me and its been like this for the last year." So gotta call the lady up about that soon.

Anyone have any good plans? Hopefully within two weeks I'll make up my mind and be driving my new car, just not sure if I want to have a car payment. (I have about $17k saved up so I'm wondering if I should buy the Z or buy a 10k car and save the rest. The Z is about $20k)

One part of me is saying






for purchasing the Z.

The other part of me is thinking this is me






when I see the car payments. (I was gonna use van damme bleeding and looking at his hands screaming in bloodsport gif but its too big, it was 2.6 mbs and only allowed 2mb)


----------



## the_w8

well i got mandatoried into work tonite so ill be working from 6pm to 6am like my normal shift and then i work my normal 4days sat,sun,mon,tues, also from 6-6 so i gotta long week ahead of me, then its 2 days off and then training with the miles gear


----------



## ICEE

Its Friday







plans are IDK lol


----------



## Pitbullmike

Yea I got suckered into working tomorrow to sucks but I am still gonna drink today and go to work prollay hung over lol


----------



## Geis

Hmmmmm, well I got my buddies bachelor party Saturday night and Sunday I going hang out with my Pops all day....

Father's Day Reminder!


----------



## Guest

I plan on ...OH f*ck! I just read the post above mine while typing this...Fathers Day!!!!

Anyways, Im goin for breakfast with my friend, then Im stranded at home for a bit...until tonight when Im goin to sit on a patio and watch baseball. Woot!


----------



## Guest




----------



## b_ack51

the_w8 said:


> well i got mandatoried into work tonite so ill be working from 6pm to 6am like my normal shift and then i work my normal 4days sat,sun,mon,tues, also from 6-6 so i gotta long week ahead of me, then its 2 days off and then training with the miles gear


Damn son, what do you do?

And yeah I'll be calling my dad for fathers day.


----------



## muskielover1

me and the boy sweating our asses off,pickin up chicks by the pool,it was 97 degreez today


----------



## ASNXPS2

the_w8 said:


> well i got mandatoried into work tonite so ill be working from 6pm to 6am like my normal shift and then i work my normal 4days sat,sun,mon,tues, also from 6-6 so i gotta long week ahead of me, then its 2 days off and then training with the miles gear


I got the same deal over here. Im at work right now. Working till Wednesday morning then off till Sunday night.


----------



## pcrose

When the hell did we have a party friday thread? Guess I missed out. I am doing nothing but watching movies I am too broke for booze and it is a lot of calories lol. I love patron it is my fave tequila oh and I get smashed off margaritas easily I need to do that again and take pics because I am hilarious when I am drunk. Dammit I want a margarita now!


----------



## ICEE

pcrose said:


> When the hell did we have a party friday thread? Guess I missed out. I am doing nothing but watching movies I am too broke for booze and it is a lot of calories lol. I love patron it is my fave tequila oh and I get smashed off margaritas easily I need to do that again and take pics because I am hilarious when I am drunk. Dammit I want a margarita now!


^^
Its Saturday now


----------



## b_ack51

pcrose said:


> When the hell did we have a party friday thread? Guess I missed out. I am doing nothing but watching movies I am too broke for booze and it is a lot of calories lol. I love patron it is my fave tequila oh and I get smashed off margaritas easily I need to do that again and take pics because I am hilarious when I am drunk. Dammit I want a margarita now!


I started this thread a few months back, maybe a year back now. Just figured its a cool thread on friday, end of the work week for most of us and start of party time.

Well gotta wait 6 more days till we can post in here. Unless you have an awesome story about last night, then you may post.

Mine just consisted of hot chicks, drinks, hot chicks flirting with me, them grabbing me and them letting me grab them. I dont know why sme hot girls think they can just grab me anywhere they want, but I don't mind either.


----------



## b_ack51

Dammit I missed last weeks.

This weekend not sure what I'm doing, I do know I'm only working for about 10 more minutes and then I'm outta here.


----------



## ICEE

Friday







Evryone have fun


----------



## Winkyee

I took today off
Time to fire up the grill for some nice steaks and baked potatoes.


----------



## b_ack51

Winkyee said:


> I took today off
> Time to fire up the grill for some nice steaks and baked potatoes.


Party at Winkyees.


----------



## bmpower007

FriDayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RB 32

**FRIDAY**​


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

lol


----------



## Pitbullmike

Lol I am getting drunk right as I am writing


----------



## piranhasrule

Sweet Jesus my friday was brilliant! Did jack sh*t all day untill 6, then had one to many magners at the club. Went down the pub and drank double vodka redbulls untill closing then went into town and got smashed. On the way back at half 3 we stopped off at Tesco where I work to get something to eat. BAD IDEA!!! One of my managers was working nights, and as I stagger around the corner I stumble right into him. This wouldn't have been too bad except I had to be up for work 3 hours later. I think I may be getting a bollocking at some point! Anyway, I buy a BLT, my friend gets 12 muller vitality yoghurts, the best of David Bowie and the jams greatest hits....random. I tried paying with my staff cantene food card and caused such a scene when I wasnt allowed to use it the bloke almost refused to serve me. All in all a good day


----------



## eiji

LOL That was a brilliant Friday...


----------



## RB 32

****FRIDAY****​


----------



## ICEE

Friday


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Friday


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> Friday











[/quote]


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Friday











[/quote]


















[/quote]


----------



## ICEE

Friday is great


----------



## b_ack51

Sorry guys I didn't get to update this thread yesterday, I was visiting the parents and made a trip to the Mercedes Benz dealership. After talking with the sales manager of what car I wanted he said he's gonna look at the auction for it, give me a call, have a safety inspection of the car and then I can buy it. Buying cars straight from teh auction FTW!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## CorGravey

Wooo im gonna do some water changes, make love to my smoking hot girlfriend, and then im gonna burn 1 and have a few drinks


----------



## b_ack51

Word of the Day for Friday, July 13, 2007
triskaidekaphobia \tris-ky-dek-uh-FOH-bee-uh\, noun:
A morbid fear of the number 13 or the date Friday the 13th.
Thirteen people, pledged to eliminate triskaidekaphobia, fear of the number 13, today tried to reassure American sufferers by renting a 13 ft plot of land in Brooklyn for 13 cents . . . a month.
-- Daily Telegraph, January 14, 1967
Past disasters linked to the number 13 hardly help triskaidekaphobics overcome their affliction. The most famous is the Apollo 13 mission, launched on April 11, 1970 (the sum of 4, 11 and 70 equals 85 - which when added together comes to 13), from Pad 39 (three times 13) at 13:13 local time, and struck by an explosion on April 13.
-- "It's just bad luck that the 13th is so often a Friday", Electronic Telegraph, September 8, 1996
Triskaidekaphobia is from Greek treiskaideka, triskaideka, thirteen (treis, three + kai, and + deka, ten) + phobos, fear.

In Christian countries the number 13 was considered unlucky because there were 13 persons at the Last Supper of Christ. Fridays are also unlucky, because the Crucifixion was on a Friday. Hence a Friday falling on the thirteenth day is regarded as especially unlucky.

Some famous triskaidekaphobes1:
Napoleon
Herbert Hoover
Mark Twain
Richard Wagner
Franklin Roosevelt

1. Source: "It's just bad luck that the 13th is so often a Friday," Electronic Telegraph, September 8, 1996


----------



## CorGravey

? I have had two friday the thirteenth birthdays in the past that i can remeber. I will be having another in 2012.


----------



## Guest




----------



## itstheiceman

ahhh its friday, too bad i have to work this weekend...shitty deals


----------



## RB 32

*{***FRIDAY THE 13'TH***}*​


----------



## ICEE

Friday


















the 13th


----------



## pcrose

Lucky Day for me. Going home and reading the usual


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Freaky...this 13th is like...a good day. I never have good days. Both my ex gfs spoke to me today, I locked up the lease on my new appartment. Found 26 bucks on the street, had someone buy me a drink after a good smooth day's work. Gettin drunk n stoned now and I have people coming to see my current appt to transfer the lease. I can't remember the last time so many good things happened in one day. Freaky 13th!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

I'm going my buddies birthday party.

And then if I'm lucky, end my "no-sex" streak with my girlfriend. Its been going on 4 days now and no fun-fun!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I'm spending my night picking up this:


----------



## pcrose

I am going to kick it with my best friend jackie and then come home to my man and play on the computer or watch movies the usual.


----------



## b_ack51

My friends just got a burnese mountain dog today (friday), cute little girl about 16 lbs.


----------



## wizardslovak

its friday and i am @ work,all friends went to gogo bar


----------



## ICEE

Its Saturday


----------



## RB 32

*---IT'S FRIDAY---*​


----------



## b_ack51

It's FRIDAY!


----------



## Coldfire

Friday!!!!


----------



## RB 32

-{***It's FRIDAY***}-


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> -{***It's FRIDAY***}-


You posted that on Saturday


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> -{***It's FRIDAY***}-


You posted that on Saturday
[/quote]
IAM ON THE WEST COAST :rasp:







:rasp:


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> -{***It's FRIDAY***}-


You posted that on Saturday
[/quote]
IAM ON THE WEST COAST :rasp::rasp::rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## RB 32

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ICEE

get those pics son I want to see your reds


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> get those pics son I want to see your reds


SORRY I WILL NEVER POST PICS AGAIN...


----------



## ICEE

cmon RB


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> cmon RB


way too much drama


----------



## ICEE

Their is actually ppl that like to see the pics and think it is amazing !

Just dont listen to what the other ppl say


----------



## Guest

Hey guys...feel free to use PM eh? I made the mistake of thinking the page and a half I hadnt read would include something interesting, but nope...just not my day


----------



## RB 32

******IT's FRIDAY******


----------



## ZOSICK

RB 32 said:


> ******IT's FRIDAY******


yea, and I'm twisted...


----------



## b_ack51

I had to work a small release last night of the website. So today is only half a day working from home.

But I think tonight is Bourne Ultamatium


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## b_ack51

hell yeah its friday. day off for me!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Going to restuarant week here in DC, where supposedly all the expensive restuarants that normally serve lobbyist, congressmen and their likes are going to drop their prices to a conservative $30.07...full course meal, might I add that would normally cost somewhere in the 50s and up.

Yup, me and the girlyfriend are going to have dinner at some steak house near the convention center, followed up with Rush Hour 3 (she wants to see it)...and if all else goes well, this former Marine is gonna get some.

+1 for getting some...sweetness!

LoL!


----------



## CorGravey

Uggghhhhhhh, only 1 day off this weekend...tomorrow..... PARTY TONIGHT

Peace Out P-Fury!


----------



## ICEE

FRIDAY


----------



## b_ack51

anyone else hungover as sh*t?

time to nap on the couch.


----------



## b_ack51

Friends are visiting from out of town. Gonna go see superbad tonight followed by some drinking at a local bar and maybe even some dancing. Trying out my new dance moves.


----------



## Coldfire

back51, if you dance like that you are going to pick up all the ladies!


----------



## Guest




----------



## ICEE

Friday


----------



## b_ack51

It's Friday!

Happy as hell, this week has been hell at work. Add on playing volleyball this week in sand/water combo (lost the games) and played some soccer last night (lost 1-0 but should have been tired, cheating refs!).

Anyways I'm out for drinking tonight.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ZOSICK

It's definitely going to be a great weekend I pick up the new Z at 7:00PM...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

06 C6 LS2 said:


> It's definitely going to be a great weekend I pick up the new Z at 7:00PM...


be sure to make a thread with pics

im heading to a car show with my Javelin this weekend......... over 2000 cars. its called autofest in Oshawa Ontario. thats on sunday so ideally i should be outside spit polishing my chrome but its looking like rain anytime so the hell with that!!!

i need to get drunk


----------



## rhom40

Friday , Friday


----------



## rhom40

Its ... Friday


----------



## ZOSICK

piranha_guy_dan said:


> It's definitely going to be a great weekend I pick up the new Z at 7:00PM...


be sure to make a thread with pics

im heading to a car show with my Javelin this weekend......... over 2000 cars. its called autofest in Oshawa Ontario. thats on sunday so ideally i should be outside spit polishing my chrome but its looking like rain anytime so the hell with that!!!

i need to get drunk
[/quote]


----------



## b_ack51

06 C6 LS2 said:


> It's definitely going to be a great weekend I pick up the new Z at 7:00PM...


Details son!

I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## rhom40




----------



## ICEE

Friday


----------



## b_ack51

Sorry about not bumping this thread today guys, busy f*cking week at work, stressful as hell. I think I dropped the F bomb about 250 times today at work.

Anyways, tonight is some mexican, drinking, then who knows.

Tomorrow is tailgaiting at the Ohio State game. Woot woot.


----------



## G23.40SW

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry about not bumping this thread today guys, busy f*cking week at work, stressful as hell. I think I dropped the F bomb about 250 times today at work.
> 
> Anyways, tonight is some mexican, drinking, then who knows.
> 
> Tomorrow is tailgaiting at the Ohio State game. Woot woot.


You're too late dumbass, it's saturday already.

Oh wait, I live in the future


----------



## rhom40

Fri Fri day


----------



## b_ack51

G23.40SW said:


> Sorry about not bumping this thread today guys, busy f*cking week at work, stressful as hell. I think I dropped the F bomb about 250 times today at work.
> 
> Anyways, tonight is some mexican, drinking, then who knows.
> 
> Tomorrow is tailgaiting at the Ohio State game. Woot woot.


You're too late dumbass, it's saturday already.

Oh wait, I live in the future








[/quote]

You're from the future? Awesome.

Do you dress like this?


----------



## b_ack51

Alright its friday again. Whats everyones plan for this weekend?

Today I have training for some methodology sh*t at my workplace but luckily the lady said we should only be there for about 3 hours today. Hopefully she doesn't lie. Then after that though I gotta get some other work done from work with my work laptop. Then maybe cut the grass today







but then drinking with some ladies later on tonight









Tomorrow I'll be watching or going to the Ohio State Game then going to the Columbus Crew game afterwards. Busy day for me.


----------



## Coldfire

This weekend I am having my bachelors party. I have no idea how I got talked into getting married during the College Football Season, so I do not even what to go there. Nonetheless, the day will start off with Paintball at 11:00 am since everyone can not pay golf. We have enough guys to rent out one field that the place, with our own refs,etc.. After that we are going to clean up, then on to Mexican for dinner, then out to support single mothers, or hot 21 year old girls pay for school. It will end with me sitting on the couch all day Sunday with a nice hang-over. Fun times coming!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

Congrats, CF, on your impending marriage!

I'm making my students in two of my three classes (both sections of Pre-Calc) take a test today and the Finite students (who had one yesterday) are in for their first day of three on row-reducing matrices using Gauss-Jordan elimination. I have fifteen pages of lesson plans for two days and then we'll practice on the third. The usual is about five pages per da, but I often have my examples that I do by hand as we go...this time, I put them on the overheads because there's some good explanations with every step. First person to ask "Can't we just do this on our calculator?" gets a warning and the second one gets backhanded...they could just do it with their calculators...until I throw a few variables in the matrix. How deliciously evil is that? Come on, let out a bwahahahahaha with me!


----------



## Coldfire

You should start off with handing out backhands, or bring a ruler with you. Everything they ask a question, hit them with a ruler. That is what my old Spanish Teacher did in HS, and the reason I exceeded in Spanish Class.


----------



## Guest

ChilDawg said:


> Congrats, CF, on your impending marriage!
> 
> I'm making my students in two of my three classes (both sections of Pre-Calc) take a test today and the Finite students (who had one yesterday) are in for their first day of three on row-reducing matrices using Gauss-Jordan elimination. I have fifteen pages of lesson plans for two days and then we'll practice on the third. The usual is about five pages per da, but I often have my examples that I do by hand as we go...this time, I put them on the overheads because there's some good explanations with every step. First person to ask "Can't we just do this on our calculator?" gets a warning and the second one gets backhanded...they could just do it with their calculators...until I throw a few variables in the matrix. How deliciously evil is that? Come on, let out a bwahahahahaha with me!


You need to like...get laid Matt :laugh: Jokes.

Ive got school until 330, work until 9 then probably going to the Ex's house.


----------



## Coldfire

DannyBoy17 said:


> You need to like...get laid Matt :laugh: Jokes.
> 
> Ive got school until 330, work until 9 *then probably going to the Ex's house.*


Danny is hitting up a booty call!!!


----------



## b_ack51

Coldfire said:


> You need to like...get laid Matt :laugh: Jokes.
> 
> Ive got school until 330, work until 9 *then probably going to the Ex's house.*


Danny is hitting up a booty call!!!

:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## Guest




----------



## ProdigalMarine

This is whats happening on my friday.

1. My sister is having a passion party in my basement, using my room as the private room to purchase these products. There will also be roughly 10 to 12, 21 through 26 year old woman attending this 'party', two of them being my girlfriend and her cute sister.

2. As a result of this 'private' passion party, I'm forced to stay out of the basement and my room until the end of the night, in which I will have to hit up a lounge or bar with a few friends as they wait for their girlfriends to finish up at this passion party.

3. Upon returning home, I will hopefully get to use these toys on my girlfriend tonight.

4. I also have to work from 1530 to 2130.

5. Did I also say that I might be having some fun tonight?


----------



## CorGravey

PArty all my place and all of p-fury is invited........ Too bad none of you suckers live near me lol j/k.

Have a good one

IM GOING ALL NIGHT


----------



## ProdigalMarine

CorGrav420 said:


> PArty all my place and all of p-fury is invited........ Too bad none of you suckers live near me lol j/k.
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> IM GOING ALL NIGHT


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say you'll be out by 330.


----------



## CorGravey

ProdigalMarine said:


> PArty all my place and all of p-fury is invited........ Too bad none of you suckers live near me lol j/k.
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> IM GOING ALL NIGHT


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say you'll be out by 330.
[/quote]

Boy you wish you could party with me. 
Imma be up when the sun comes up and thatll be when we go to bed if not later. Your doubting my handlemyownedness displays a lack of personal confidence and instills a feeling in me which leads me to believe you cannot handle you liquor. Have fun spying on your sisters 12 year old dildo party tonight.


----------



## Guest




----------



## CorGravey

OMG that was a rough night.....19 beers, and a couple of puffs.... Wrote off today lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine

CorGrav420 said:


> OMG that was a rough night.....19 beers, and a couple of puffs.... Wrote off today lol


5-shy of a case. What happened? So what time did you end it? 330?


----------



## Leasure1

probibly a little sooner....due to the weed factor....lol
Doesn't sound like a regular smoker.....so I'm gonna guess it knocked him on his ass.....unless it was dirty brown weed


----------



## b_ack51

Friday again. Rolled the ankle last night so taking it easy, probably gonna clean the house. (real exciting) but I gotta work tonight at 1:30am so it'll just be playing some warhawk for awhile. Then tomorrow cookout at my place for the game. OSU vs Washington. Then sunday volunteering for the arthiritis foundation and gotta be there at 8am.

Weekend kinda slow for me but its alright.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Working tonight, but me and my gf are camping all weekend. I get to show her the outdoor man in me :laugh: ....MREs for dinner!


----------



## ChilDawg

Ugh. "Three lies in one..."

Actually, I kinda like some MREs.

Back in the Scouts, a buddy of mine and I did find out the hard way that cooking them in a tent was a way to get mad condensation. Whoops.


----------



## Guest

Hyperextended something in my knee, so no work and possibly a party later tonight


----------



## CorGravey

Leasure1 said:


> probibly a little sooner....due to the weed factor....lol
> Doesn't sound like a regular smoker.....so I'm gonna guess it knocked him on his ass.....unless it was dirty brown weed


LoL you dont know me brah. I just dont advertise much. I was laying my head on the cofee table at 430 still speaking audibly to my friends who were almost equally as drunk, but had drank half the amount of beer.

Taking it easy this week. Probably roll a coner and chill with my woman.


----------



## Sheppard

Thank god it's effing friday!

This week was my first week of University and it kicked my ass. I did 2 years of college after highschool and graduated from that with no problem. But university is hardcore..I want out of here!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ProdigalMarine

Bullsnake said:


>












Hehehehe...you two look alike.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## b_ack51

Its Friday, plans are so far probably drinking with some friends. Went to the preseason hockey game (blue jackets vs hurricanes) last night, good time. Whats your plans this weekend?


----------



## bmpower007

Time to get drunk and partyyy its friday craig It's Friday. I ain't got no job. And I ain't got sh*t to do!

Boooozeee


----------



## face2006

[email protected]#K yeah...FRIDAY I just got paid........somebody is catching it....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51

Nice make it rain face!









Friend just got me VIP passes to the MMA in cincinnati tomorrow night. So might head down there to watch some fights.


----------



## b_ack51

f*ck yeah its friday. Sorry about the late bump to this thread, actually had to work this morning. Tonight going to see my friends new apartment, she just moved in, going out to a happy hour, taking a nap before happy hour, then getting more drunk tonight. Not sure where i'm crashing.

Nothing really exciting for me, anyone have any cool plans?


----------



## Guest




----------



## C0Rey

ITS FRIDAY B!TCHES!!

and seeing how i finished an exam today i plan on partying my ass off!

Post your plans you parishiltonlovinfcuktards! !


----------



## ChilDawg

Happy Drop Day, ya'll! (It's the last chance for ISU students to withdraw without getting an F for doing so...)


----------



## b_ack51

Not sure whats going on tonight, probably out for dinner, then drinking at the bar. Tomorrow morning though is tailgating for womens college field hockey, watching the game and yelling sh*t, then watching the OSU game.


----------



## Liquid

headless horseman hay ride tonight in an hour


----------



## b_ack51

Liquid said:


> headless horseman hay ride tonight in an hour


Woah party animal.









Sounds cool, guess you're taking the kids?


----------



## C0Rey

ok xso so im still drunk ass fcuk but his dude tried to act all smart and hit me like 3 - 4 times in the face , he downed me good, but as soon as i got a hold of myself and he tried to get the upper hand on the ground i got him under me and fcuked him upsp badly i dont wanna think about it,
man my right hand is all swollen up. im thinking he should be glad if hes still alive.
ive got som egood cuts inside my mouth agter his sucker punches but ill be allright.


----------



## ZOSICK

Corey, you should have poked him in the eye Like a real man...


----------



## Liquid

b_ack51 said:


> headless horseman hay ride tonight in an hour


Woah party animal.









Sounds cool, guess you're taking the kids?
[/quote]

fuckin a







i love this time of year, actually it was pretty cool, not just a hay ride like a mini carnival


----------



## C0Rey

wow dont remember even typing that.

lol


----------



## Liquid

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Corey, you should have poked him in the eye Like a real man...


yeeap and make sure you let out a nice and loud bruce lee *SSSIAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAEEEEeeeeeeeeeHHH* when you do it..


----------



## b_ack51

Alright its Friday again. Missed last weeks due to being busy at work but I'm back. No huge plans this weekend, possible halloween costume party at my friends house. Watching the OSU Penn State game tomorrow too. And probably gonna drink alot this weekend too.


----------



## notaverage

Bachelor Party in Atlantic City for me ALL WEEKEND! We have a house that sleeps 20 people in a neighboring town with a deck right on the water! Oh boy!


----------



## face2006

notaverage said:


> Bachelor Party in Atlantic City for me ALL WEEKEND! We have a house that sleeps 20 people in a neighboring town with a deck right on the water! Oh boy!

















must be nice..lol.... stripers?????????


----------



## notaverage

face2006 said:


> Bachelor Party in Atlantic City for me ALL WEEKEND! We have a house that sleeps 20 people in a neighboring town with a deck right on the water! Oh boy!

















must be nice..lol.... stripers?????????
[/quote]

I have nothing to do with the set-up. But knowing how my boys are in AC Philly and NYC, I would say very good chance....but Its not something that I would blow my $ on but I know they will. 
I just hope to survive the weekend!


----------



## C0Rey

reading for an exam


----------



## r1dermon

face2006 said:


> Bachelor Party in Atlantic City for me ALL WEEKEND! We have a house that sleeps 20 people in a neighboring town with a deck right on the water! Oh boy!

















must be nice..lol.... *stripers*?????????
[/quote]

someone fishing?


----------



## Guest

face2006 said:


> must be nice..lol.... *stripers*?????????


No, Snappers. Why?


----------



## face2006

either way, [email protected]#k it sounds like fun...enjoy....


----------



## ZOSICK

don't forget your rufie's when you head-out to the bar


----------



## rhom40




----------



## face2006

6 minutes and [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rhom40

TGIF


----------



## face2006

I'm out!!!!!!!!!!!!!! freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..TAKE CARE FELLAS!


----------



## Liquid

wet like a quarter pound of puntang over here







, wifes bringing home take out and 28 weeks later anyone see it?


----------



## Guest




----------



## ProdigalMarine

Someone's slacking. I guess that means its

*FRIDAY*









Wash them cars and go for a drive!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

same here's.... happeeeee frydeyyyyy lol


----------



## b_ack51

Sorry guys. I took the day off of work to clean the house and get it ready for the after halloween kegger party I'm having. People coming from out of town, in town, across town, etc for this party. Thanks for the reminder prod.


----------



## C0Rey

having the worst Friday ever.

stuck at the dorm cause i had to work yesterday and tomorrow, so when everyone went home on Wednesday i had to stay back.

but right after work tomorrow I'm heading home and drinking with my buds. cant wait!


----------



## rhom40

Friday.........


----------



## Guest

TGIF!


----------



## rhom40

Friday.............


----------



## Liquid

Saturday..


----------



## G23.40SW

Yay!


----------



## Guest

G23.40SW said:


> Yay!


NO WANT.


----------



## ZOSICK

G23.40SW said:


> Yay!


wow, that was amazing.


----------



## b_ack51

G23.40SW said:


> Yay!


That's badass.


----------



## C0Rey

G23.40SW said:


> Yay!


motherfucka!


----------



## piranhasrule

Possibly the greatest weekend ever. I woke up this morning in someones bath, no idea how I got there


----------



## Liquid

piranhasrule said:


> Possibly the greatest weekend ever. I woke up this morning in someones bath, no idea how I got there


yeah you ain't lieing, i met this unbelievable woman, and i'm ready to throw my marriage out of the window for her, I always said p*ssy was going to be my down fall







...Here comes the pain!!!







this chick has my brain in a leg lock..


----------



## Guest




----------



## ProdigalMarine

Bullsnake said:


>


Do we need to talk to the Chaplain? Or a doc?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

WORK IS SO SLOW TODAY.... =(


----------



## scent troll

^^^ indeed. cant wait to clock out of here and go home pretending like i have fun plans this weekend. go sleep!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Anywho...

I get to participate in another ride-along with a different local police department tonight! Woo Woo!

Tomorrow, Nov 10th, 2007, will be my Corps 232nd Birthday and I will partake in its celebration. Semper Fidelis to all my fellow Marines (if any) on this forum!


----------



## scent troll

hey fellow marine. semper fi soldier!


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> Do we need to talk to the Chaplain? Or a doc?:laugh:


lol :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine




----------



## b_ack51

Damn I'm taking alot of Fridays off from work. I gotta work tonight though at 1:30...


----------



## Dezboy

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppp friday mother f%ckers


----------



## scent troll

dez, dont be that guy


----------



## Dezboy

im always that guy, simple, people expect it............


----------



## scent troll

well i expect more from you. now chop chop!


----------



## Guest




----------



## b_ack51

Getting ready for the weekend, tomorrow is the big game for the big ten championship. I'll be drinking all day.


----------



## Dezboy

drinking time for me

bottle of stella is going to do me yay

its f*cking friday and it aint like i got sh*t to do tommo


----------



## scent troll

wish i could join you b ack...im going to be working around the house tomorrow. i have a few tanks to set up and a few rooms to clean. this weekend will primarily be focused on sleep with me. lots of work, lots of sleep. 
if i dont talk to any of you today, have a good weekend


----------



## CorGravey

^ I doubt that will happen.

LOL at todays top 10 posters list


----------



## ProdigalMarine

*EDIT: I REMOVED FOR GUIDELINE PURPOSES*

In her place...

Its friday. Time to party with The Hoff.


----------



## Boobah

yummy...counting down till removed


----------



## CorGravey

Damn i missed the yummy.


----------



## Boobah

and now my yummy just looks really gay


----------



## Dezboy

Ocellatus2000 said:


> wish i could join you b ack...im going to be working around the house tomorrow. i have a few tanks to set up and a few rooms to clean. this weekend will primarily be focused on sleep with me. lots of work, lots of sleep.
> if i dont talk to any of you today, have a good weekend


after post count today reckons he will be on tommo...........................


----------



## CorGravey

Boobah said:


> and now my yummy just looks really gay


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA its ok i know u not gay lololololololol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dezboy

Bullsnake said:


>


i never get bored with BS's photos............................


----------



## b_ack51

It's Friday again!!!

Anyone got any big plans this weekend? My plans mainly consist of drinking, watching college football, going to bars, the usual. Maybe going to circuit city to get a new samsung 32 inch lcd tv for my bedroom and ordering a wall mount.


----------



## Dezboy

welll im getting drunk tonight, resting tommo maybe going to get some new p's then sunday i have a my 1st dan black belt grading, cant wait


----------



## Nick G

yeah its friday!
im gettin loaded tonight and doin housework tomorrow
then rinse and repeat.
always rinse and repeat.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ProdigalMarine




----------



## b_ack51

Holy crap I forgot to bump this thread! And scary thing that girl in the middle in the school girl outfit looks like my ex.

This friday has been boring at work. Not sure whats gonna go on this weekend for me other than a dinner party with some friends tomorrow. Next friday I can't wait for, new tattoo.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Nick G

this is going to be a good weekend.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Bullsnake said:


>


Dude. 
Girl in pokadot pantys' look evil.
Girl in orange stripe pantys just looks weird.
They look familiar...


----------



## b_ack51

Its Friday. Got the day off but got to work tonight









So I'm gonna go get tattooed at 3pm today in Cincy. Then back to columbus to work at 1:30am. Sucks


----------



## Dezboy

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssss FRIDAY


----------



## Guest




----------



## ProdigalMarine

I have my girlfriends work Christmas party to attend to this weekend, plus she and her girlfriends are considering going out to the clubs...and I'm coming along. Oh well.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

lol.. those pictures are HILARIOUS!

anyways.... what's everyone's plans? i think i am going to the movies to watch I am Legend....


----------



## Guest

Get drunk!









Oh wait,...I do that evryday.


----------



## dalyhawk

Bullsnake said:


> Get drunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait,...I do that evryday.


hahahahaha.... me tooo! Finals are over for the semester, time to start drinking! ...heavily. No seriously.... like right now.

Northern light whiskey here i come! Thanks canadians for gettin me druuunnk off your quality $13 bottle of whiskey


----------



## CichlidAddict

dalyhawk said:


> Northern light whiskey here i come! Thanks canadians for gettin me druuunnk off your quality $13 bottle of whiskey


I like my cheap canadian whiskey in the form of Windsor.


----------



## ICEE

Friday


----------



## PinKragon

The Beach on sunset, maybe hermosa not sure yet


----------



## ICEE

Its still early their


----------



## PinKragon

it is 7:48 here too early


----------



## ProdigalMarine

I just got off work, getting something to eat and heading over to my girls. I haven't seen her all this week so I'm gonna....









...have fun tonight to all the P-Furians. I'm going to!


----------



## jmax611




----------



## b_ack51

Boo yah its friday again, right before christmas. Today we are getting let out 2 hours early from the office.

Then going to work out, take a nap, and then get some dinner and then drink drink drink.


----------



## Coldfire

Funny, that sounds like my afternoon. However, transpose the working out and nap. Go home, take a nap, work out, then drink.

As you said. BOO YAH


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Debating on whether I should go out or not....Hmm....


----------



## Coldfire

Well, if you want to go to jail, then go out with the first one.

HOWEVER, definitely hit up the blonde in the second pic!


----------



## Guest

Happy Friday!!


----------



## PinKragon

Wooohooo!!!! yeah im leaving work early today too, but i leave early every friday :nod: then get my stuff ready to drive 4 hrs (Maybe more depending of the traffic ugh), I'm going to San Luis Obispo, visit my sister, and I will be back till wednesday


----------



## piranhasrule

I have every friday off, so went jogging this morning, walked to the shops and bought some ingrediants for a smoothie. Came home and made said smoothie. Went back to the shops and bought a new shirt for tonight. Came home and hit the weights, went for another jog, had dinner. Now I'm going to get ready to go out and get super kaned tonight in town. Probably get a taxi home at about 4, in bed for 5, then up for work 2 hours later.


----------



## CichlidAddict

I'm going to fight ninjas with a pair of sharpened chopsticks.
What? You've never done that?


----------



## sadboy

still at work and I hate all you guys who are home already.....
But I wont be back to work until next Friday. I work at a school so we only work one day next week


----------



## scent troll

i work tomorrow and my gf is sick....yay for friday....


----------



## hyphen

2 week vacay, woot woot.


----------



## piranhasrule

It's 3:30am. I just got home because my friends are all gimps that went home early even though they don't have to do anything tomorrow. I on the other hand have to be up in 3 hours for work but I'd quite willingly do nothing all day if I could get away with it. And theres no way out of it as I text my team leader about 2 hours ago asking her why she wasnt in town, calling her a stupid **** and admitting to being smashed out of my face on alcohol.....sh*t!. I think I'm in trouble


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ji!

I
m hhp,omre!

Hgteat gridsy!

ji!

I
m hhp,omre!

Hgteat gridsy!

ji!

I
m hhp,omre!

Hgteat gridsy!

ji!

I
m hhp,omre!

Hgteat gridsy!

ji!

I
m hhp,omre!

Hgteat gridsy!


----------



## piranhasrule

I don't have a clue what I was on about in my last post, I don't even have my team leaders number!

I woke up this morning with polistyrene sp? up my nose


----------



## Guest

TGIF


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Its friday.
I work.
My girl pissed me off.

It all adds up to me getting off of work tonight, going out and getting stupid with hot bartenders like her (above picture).

F**K relationships!


----------



## face2006

TGIF...


----------



## ICEE

friday


----------



## Coldfire

TGIF QFT!


----------



## b_ack51

Sorry guys, had the day off so forgot to bump this thread.



ProdigalMarine said:


> View attachment 159155
> 
> 
> Its friday.
> I work.
> My girl pissed me off.
> 
> It all adds up to me getting off of work tonight, going out and getting stupid with hot bartenders like her (above picture).
> 
> F**K relationships!


That sucks man. I just got back from lunch with the ex. Not sure what the f*ck is going on with her or us or whatever. It was a good time but not sure if I want to give her a second chance. But whatever she took me out to lunch so whatever, free lunch at least.


----------



## Coldfire

I am 20 away from leaving the office for Friday afternoon nap time!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dezboy

*TGIF*


----------



## Guest

Watching hockey all day...then tonight having food at friends house and what not.


----------



## b_ack51

Sorry guys I missed this thread again, I'm really started to slack at pfury headquarters. My work is giving me more responsibility and I don't think I'll be on as much as I have been.

Freaking more responsibility, more projects, more work, new title, and then hopefully in March comes promotion and pay raise. But with that I get more responsibility.

Thanks bullsnake for covering for me.









Not sure what my plans are for this weekend but they definately include drinking. But right now I'm gonna go take a nap for alittle bit.


----------



## Guest

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry guys I missed this thread again, I'm really started to slack at pfury headquarters. My work is giving me more responsibility and I don't think I'll be on as much as I have been.
> 
> Freaking more responsibility, more projects, more work, new title, and then hopefully in March comes promotion and pay raise. But with that I get more responsibility.
> 
> Thanks bullsnake for covering for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what my plans are for this weekend but they definately include drinking. But right now I'm gonna go take a nap for alittle bit.


I Know what you mean. I thought it would be fun to work at P-Fury Headquarters, but it's just non-stop drudgery.
Oh well, it's Friday now. I have all free time until Monday morning.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

happy friday! yayyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## scent troll

yayyyyyyyyyy i work tomorrow yayyyyyyyyyyy

/grump


----------



## ProdigalMarine

View attachment 160131


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## scent troll

drink up? you mean play metroid and eat pizza and log posts? pffft...drink up







<--me this weekend


----------



## AJerman

Man, you should bring those jeans back into style! Oh, and the hair!

And WOOHOO for Friday, this has been a busy week!


----------



## Guest




----------



## notaverage

Bullsnake said:


>


And the liver will be DESTROYED!

Its my birthday whoohoo!!!! 
sh*t...dont know why im excited im 28!
Damn-it!


----------



## scent troll

heres to friday...by tonight, monday is just 48 hours away and youll probably sleep most of those anyways


----------



## b_ack51

Its my friends bdays, two of them so we're getting hammered. Anyone around columbus see a bunch of retards drinking with dr evil thats me and my friends.


----------



## scent troll

lot of bdays today. its my brothers bday also


----------



## pcrose

I have to work tommorow, blah


----------



## scent troll

me too pcrose

well heres to the lot of ya that dont work on the morrow








you earned it ya bastards! drink up!


----------



## Guest

HAPPY FRIDAY!!


----------



## baddfish

Im fired up. Im hoping to pick up a nice 9in Male Umbee and an 8-9in C. Labiatus tomorrow morning. BOTH from Rapps. $70 for the both of them! Not bad huh???


----------



## Guest




----------



## C0Rey

f*ck you guys, i have to work and study!


----------



## Coldfire

TGIF


----------



## ICEE

Friday


----------



## C0Rey

SHUTUP!!!

im watching no country for old men tonight, any good?


----------



## ICEE

no good


----------



## C0Rey

elaborate?


----------



## ICEE

I didnt like think it was great.. just ok

heres some other views

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2082572


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

happy friday everyone...

its raining cats and dogs here in los angeles....

probably won't be doing anything extravagant tonight... since its pouring out... a movie sounds nice...

i still want to see cloverfield!


----------



## C0Rey

is it out?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

cloverfield has been out over here in the US....


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Less than a week and a half until the Super Bowl!

Giants-Patriots!

WAH-PAAAAAAAAAAA!

Oh, I'm going snowboarding tomorrow!


----------



## AKSkirmish

16 inchs of fresh powder-

Going to break out the fourwheelers and the snowmobiles tonight....


----------



## pcrose

I may go see untraceable or eyes or something or just sitting at home chatting with you boogers.


----------



## ICEE

16 inches ... man I have a snow mobile but havnt been able to use it cuz no snow........ have fun


----------



## AKSkirmish

ICEE said:


> 16 inches ... man I have a snow mobile but havnt been able to use it cuz no snow........ have fun


Yeah-
it's a mess right now....

I shall...Thanks


----------



## ICEE

take some sweet pics?>


----------



## AKSkirmish

ICEE said:


> take some sweet pics?>


LOL-
My camera doesn't see weather like this------

Might take my point and shoot though-Who knows........I'll see what I can come up with....


----------



## ICEE

then how does everyone gets sweet snowmobile pics


----------



## AKSkirmish

ICEE said:


> then how does everyone gets sweet snowmobile pics


I'm just picky with my equipment....

I got the right gear to go out in a typhoon if I wished--I just choose not too......I got the protective bag that goes over my camera to protect it-My lense is a weather sealed lense-So I dont have to worry much.....

I just want to punch people for even puttin a fingerprint on it-----Let alone see the rain....If the wind is blowing-I also dont take my camera out....


----------



## waldron

^^^^^^^^ touch my camera and die lol


----------



## AKSkirmish

waldron said:


> ^^^^^^^^ touch my camera and die lol


Have to keep it nice one way or another....


----------



## waldron

for sure thats like my car lol .. rain = not a day my car goes zoom...


----------



## C0Rey

so i got mobbed into getting drunk....

fcuk it, im gonna hate myself tomorrow..

being a student rocks and sucks at the same time


----------



## ICEE

C0Rey said:


> so i got mobbed into getting drunk....
> 
> fcuk it, im gonna hate myself tomorrow..
> 
> being a student rocks and sucks at the same time


----------



## scent troll

hey its friday!!! im working tomorrow
someone have a drink for me


----------



## pcrose

my friends are too flaky to go out and get drunk. I don't like getting drunk by myself who am I going to talk to myself or my dog I do that anyway.


----------



## scent troll

use more periods in your sentences. that was hard to read.


----------



## pcrose

cry me a river. Sorry


----------



## ICEE

it was a good friday


----------



## C0Rey

well im not in such a bad shape today and my weekend work is kinda chill. so def worth it, the best part was when i got home i ate nudles and watched family guy, that double episode were they make fun of star wars. family guy is even greater when your drunk and have noodles. i fell asleep half way through though, gonna watch the whole thing later today-


----------



## scent troll

todays my friday! im off sunday and monday
i have a few odds and ends to do this weekend but over all its easy sailin. muchin on some fire roasted tomato triscuits and posting
wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## ICEE

leave this thread for friday


----------



## scent troll

M0RpH said:


> *todays my friday! * im off sunday and monday
> i have a few odds and ends to do this weekend but over all its easy sailin. muchin on some fire roasted tomato triscuits and posting
> wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## Guest




----------



## ICEE




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Wooohoooo


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Today, on a rainy day, I'm changing my oil and doing regular car maintenance.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Picking up new fish tonight-
Very excited


----------



## Guest




----------



## piranha_guy_dan

bahhhhh got the break up call this morning from the girl i started dating....... her ex b/f came crawling back when he knew i was in the picture and pulled out the "i love you" card and she picked it up and is getting back with him now............f*ck and now im snowed in so no bar tonight so BOOOOOOO


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

happy friday!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## beercandan

sux im sick.........but who says i cant have hot totties?? (wild turkey, lemon and honey)


----------



## Rick james

Going Ice fishing, I better catch somthing other than a cold this time.


----------



## b_ack51

Not sure what I'm doing tonight but probably consist of drinking. More responsibilities at work mean less time for b_ack51 to surf pfury.


----------



## Guest

b_ack51 said:


> More responsibilities at work mean less time for b_ack51 to surf pfury.


That's terrible.
You should work with me here at P-Fury headquarters!


----------



## Guest




----------



## PinKragon

I'm going for a late lunch to the abeys in about half an hour.... Tonite i am going out with a friend of mine that i haven't seen in like 3 yrs....








HapPy FriDay BitChes!!! <333


----------



## pcrose

going out to dinner maybe.
/ can't have meat it's friday


----------



## scent troll

listen...im gonna have to ask you to go ahead and come in on saturday.

/works saturdays


----------



## Guest




----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Think i'll pop the old smoking jacket and slippers on when I get home tonight.


----------



## C0Rey

im working this weekend, so no party for me. got drunk wednesday so i guess its not soo bad.


----------



## Sheppard

C0Rey said:


> im working this weekend, so no party for me. got drunk wednesday so i guess its not soo bad.


At least you compensated and squeezed in a party night during the week! Good call.

I'm so effing happy it's Friday. I'm sitting in my last class of the day and obviously not paying attention, the prof sounds like Charlie Browns teacher.
Tonight I have to babysit my younger bro and the ex-gf is coming over to hang out with me...action? lol I can only hope, shes hot as hell.

Then tommorow night im at the ACC to watch the Leafs and Boston game! woot woot!!

Have a good weekend P-Fury!


----------



## waldron

so excited tonight i get my new monster i think it"s a bdr but i will post pictures tonight >>> for an id..


----------



## Guest

I'm goin to smack my bitch up!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> I'm goin to smack my bitch up!












Is that what they call it these days?










Unless you NOW have a girl friend...yes?


----------



## Nick G

i have much to do this weekend.
getting a 75 gal tank tomorrow morning
going to a bunch of LFSs with a friend.
sunday building a stand for the 75 and then, i dunno.
def not watching football


----------



## pcrose

I am hopefully going to go drinking tonight but my friend is a flake so I will prolly stay at home and spam on here.
tommorow getting our new couch and recliner


----------



## C0Rey

pcrose said:


> I am hopefully going to go drinking tonight but *my friend *is a flake so I will prolly stay at home and spam on here.
> tommorow getting our new couch and recliner


is there only one?


----------



## b_ack51

Still going. So far had my first two hour meeting cancelled this morning to only be replaced by a two hour meeting later in the day. yay.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Last King of Scotland and a few drinks with friends tonight


----------



## Sheppard

I just wrote my last mid term before my "study week" it's a great feeling!! I still have 2 classes today but I think i'm going to take the rest of the day off and say screw it.

On the negative side of things, my little focus didnt start this morning







It wouldn't even turn over, and it was running totally fine yesterday..The light on the dash says "check fuel cap" which I did and there is nothing wrong with it..im stumped. Anyone know?

haha I know that was a little off topic but I thought i'd throw it out there anyways. I'll probly play COD4 tonight or hopefully go out and find some hot university broadski's









What's everyone else got going on?


----------



## Mattones

Bosses van is fucked and he just got it working so he is gonna call me before he leaves his house.. i was hoping i could have a day off.


----------



## Guest




----------



## pcrose

i am reading a book lol.


----------



## Guest




----------



## C0Rey

some kick boxing, then movie with some friends. plan on getting my party on tomorrow.


----------



## Nick G

hoboken st patties day parade tomorrow
start drinking at 10
/is irish


----------



## maknwar

I work weekends so.............


----------



## b_ack51

Boo yah its Friday. Probably gonna get drunk tonight, tomorrow go see a movie with the girl, grab some dinner, and then drink even more. Then Sunday might stop by the auto show to check out the new cars.


----------



## pcrose

goes to work


----------



## Fargo

Ohio about to get slammed by snow the next 2 days.


----------



## Guest

Work 1-9, hopefully I can get home tonight - there is a monster blizzard coming.


----------



## pcrose

wonders what our weather is going to be like then?


----------



## C0Rey

going to see turbonegro after dinner and vorspiel with a bunch of friends. should be a fun and intoxicated time.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

C0Rey said:


> going to see turbonegro after dinner and vorspiel with a bunch of friends. should be a fun and intoxicated time.


Thats a great picture! Lot of symbolism in that picture...


----------



## CorGravey

Booze and bowling tonight oooh yea.
Happ friday all.


----------



## Ja'eh

Going right now to pick up a case of Stella for tonight after work.


----------



## Nick G

tonight its boys night out, my friend got a new job, so its celebrate time.
tomorrow anb sunday i have NO plans, which is a first.


----------



## elTwitcho

Turbonegro is awesome. I'm not super crazy about their music but hell if they aren't one of the funnier bands in existence.

Tonight I've gotta go find a leapard(sp) print blazer and wallpaper my photo studio with pages of newspaper. Tommorow we're taking a limo out to the roller derby end of season bash (for last season) and Sunday I'm likely going to be so hungover I die.


----------



## sadboy

I hate you all, since I am getting ready to fly east. Dam the day my job made a SoCali guy visit the east when is DAM COLD. It just not right :-(


----------



## Ja'eh

sadboy said:


> I hate you all, since I am getting ready to fly east. Dam the day my job made a SoCali guy visit the east when is DAM COLD. It just not right :-(










That sucks! Good luck though.


----------



## Sheppard

TGIF!

Wrote another exam today and it's to have it out of the way. Now my P's can get the waterchange they deserve since I've put it off for so long.


----------



## C0Rey

elTwitcho said:


> Turbonegro is awesome. I'm not super crazy about their music but hell if they aren't one of the funnier bands in existence.


well it was loads of fun uthill i got cockblocked in a major way.

f*cking friends, sometimes you just want to kill them....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I will begin my St Patties Day pre-drink today.


----------



## Ja'eh

Still don't have plans yet







But at least I got a case of Stella in the fridge in case things change lol.


----------



## Guest

HAPPY WEEKEND!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Bullsnake said:


> HAPPY WEEKEND!!


tgif, my boss has been a real dick this week. Hey snake any carbs in Jager. Sounds like the right thing to put me out t'row after an all nighter


----------



## Guest

Dr. Giggles said:


> Hey snake any carbs in Jager. Sounds like the right thing to put me out t'row after an all nighter


I did a Google searh and found this:



> Nutrition Facts
> Serving Size: 1 oz
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Amount per Serving
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Calories 103 Calories from Fat 0
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> % Daily Value *
> Total Fat 0g 0%
> Saturated Fat 0g 0%
> Sodium 0mg 0%
> Total Carbohydrate 0g 0%
> Dietary Fiber 0g 0%
> Protein 0%
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Est. Percent of Calories from:
> Fat 0.0% Carbs 0.0%
> Protein 0.0%


So drink away!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Thanks snake, 5 more hours and i'm out of NYC with a bottle of Jager


----------



## b_ack51

Boo yah its friday bitches!


----------



## C0Rey

shaddap im working all night.....


----------



## Nick G

/is renting stretch escalade to go bar hopping in city tonight


----------



## Guest




----------



## ouija

another friday its almost summer
beach times : D


----------



## Mattones

no plans so far tonight until 11pm. then i gotta go to bed at f*cking 2am cause i gotta be at work for 7. f*cking boss called and asked me to work and i was like sure sure then it clicked in my head that I would be working in a hell hole(townhouses)

f*ck.


----------



## gvrayman

I worked on my motorcycle a bit, and thats all I did 2day


----------



## Sheppard

oh man woohoooo Friday! I have my 2nd last math exam today and then I will be feeling so much better!

Tonight I have my good friends birthday party to go to which actually isn't going to be what I thought it was. I have been looking forward to this party for a little while now. I have to work every Saturday morning at 6am so I can't exactly party and get sh*tfaced with all my friends and I save that for Saturdays..So this guy knows I can't do anything huge and he's all pumped and excited saying I HAVE to be there cuz it wont be the same without me and all that jazz..So this fool makes it this Friday night on purpose cuz he's a dick and now is getting all pissed that i'm not getting sh*tfaced with him on his bday!! ohh man so im going for a bit but leaving early because he lives out in bumf*ck nowhere and I'll be the only sober one there which means they will get me to drive everyone to the bar haha so screw that!!

But on a brighter note he has a concrete pad with 2 hockey nets so we get to play some road hockey. Usually they are all pussies and don't like to play rough lol that the only way I know how to play the game!! ahhhh man amateurs lol

anyways my rant is over..Happy Friday everyone!

We should get a P-Fury road hockey game going this summer!!


----------



## Guest

Working 1-9...have fun jerkasses.


----------



## Guest




----------



## b_ack51

great night last night. house party for the roommate who left for DC. still recovering right now.


----------



## C0Rey

soooooooooooooooo drunk..bee psotin hrer means i gotz nutn,,,,,, fcuk yall you knows i hatz you


----------



## Guest




----------



## ZOSICK

Bullsnake said:


>


it moved....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## b_ack51

It's Friday!

Tonight I might go to home depot and maybe bed bath & beyond, not sure if I'll have time.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

b_ack51 said:


> It's Friday!
> 
> Tonight I might go to home depot and maybe bed bath & beyond, not sure if I'll have time.


Go...thats where all the young cute women who "plan DIY weekend gardening" go. Great place to offer your "assistance" to gardening or any DIY.


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> Go...thats where all the young cute women who "plan DIY weekend gardening" go. Great place to offer your "assistance" to gardening or any DIY.


I try not to get slapped by women carrying sharp gardening tools.

I'm gonnna get drunk and play with Notaverage's fish!


----------



## scent troll

/works tomorrow as usual

i have to run the shop tomorrow damnit...HOWEVER!!!!
i did have some burger and dogs on the grill tonight! MMM MMMMMM! fridays are a beautiful thing, even when staring down a day of hellish work tomorrow


----------



## pcrose

is going to the casino


----------



## Guest




----------



## Nick G

goin camping this weekend
cant wait


----------



## PinKragon

tops btw hehehe







ciao


----------



## Guest




----------



## pcrose

ah pink you gotta do the dancing banana tops. Was studying and probably going to bed.


----------



## Nick G




----------



## waldron

it's friday and i still hate how we have grammer and spelling police on this site ...


----------



## scent troll

initate online porn sequence...
in 3

2

brb


----------



## PinKragon

:macarena:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Nick G

bump

thank fuggin god its friday this has been the longest week ever and im ready to go camping and be hammered this weekend.


----------



## boiler149

its friday fools!


----------



## beercandan

finally friday this week took forever


----------



## Trigga

fridays are meaningless to me unless i have it off. I work 11pm-7am on friday nights so my whole go out and get drunk schemes have been dead as of late.


----------



## r1dermon

cooking digiorno before a party at a bar...we'll see how this ends....


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> cooking digiorno before a party at a bar...we'll see how this ends....


Same as every other night - with you at home eating left over wanna be italian food at 2am, sir !


----------



## Nick G

bump!
longest week ever


----------



## MiGsTeR

I got no plans today


----------



## Nick G

MiGsTeR said:


> I got no plans today


me neither (after work) 
thats the beauty of it.


----------



## Malawi-

Happy Friday. Just a stay at home day for me.


----------



## ICEE

Friday


----------



## hyphen

going to vegas in an hour


----------



## irishfan 689

hyphen said:


> going to vegas in an hour


I hope boobs ensue


----------



## Guest

Friday is my f*cking Thursday


----------



## b_ack51

Nick G said:


> bump!
> longest week ever


for me it was. damn puppy is like having a little kid running around at all times. havent had any time to chill, play video games or watch tv.

but tonight i'm gonna hit up a happy hour with friends and other friends are coming to visit from out of town.

tomorrow is the ohio state michigan game so i'll be enjoying that with some friends, some brew, and cookies!


----------



## b_ack51

DannyBoy17 said:


> Friday is my f*cking Thursday


Thursday is my f*cking friday


----------



## ProdigalMarine

This Friday sucks!

Had my integrity questioned today by a higher "being"
F**ked up my practicals!
Add insult to injury, I have to write a memorandum about misplaced gear!!!! MISPLACED GEAR! It was a f**king pen, how the f**k is that misplaced gear???????

Oh, and Im working this sunday and into the thanksgiving holiday. Boo!


----------



## Guest

ProdigalMarine said:


> This Friday sucks!
> 
> Had my integrity questioned today by a higher "being"


Hey man, I was just asking why you were giving out parking tickets in front of P-Fury Headquarters.


----------



## b_ack51

bump from the dead.

This weekend should be a good one in Ohio. Great weather so far.

Tonight its bar night / happy hour with some friends and the woman.

Tomorrow grilling some steaks on the grill outside. Then picking up the drunk woman from a kenny chesney concert. (f*ck no i'm not going)

Sunday cookout at a friends.

Monday not sure.

But the entire time I'll be relaxing.

I also plan on building a sump for my salt water tank.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Taken my kid back to the park to try and teach him lacrosse again he's catching on pretty good. He's got some work to do on scooping it off the ground but his shot is consistent and his cross check is firm and with conviction. I love my son and friday makes it more so as this is out regular activity day. He's got it in his blood to be competitive and to love sport and does he ever.
On a side note b_ck I love the new avitar reminds me of the old school punk gigs I went to when I was a little puke.


----------

